# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Τι στήνεται τώρα >  ampatzis2 (#21860), Νέα Ιωνία

## ampatzis

*ampatzis2 (#21860), Νέα Ιωνία*



Ο κόμβος ampatzis2 (#21860)), αποφάσισε να βοηθήσει το ασύρματο δίκτυο με έδρα την Νέα Ιωνία, με την συνολική ενεργοποίηση 3 bb link σε Α η Ν και 1 AP. 


*Εξοπλισμός :*

2x RB433ah
2x Πιάτo αλουμινίου Gibertini 80 cm
1x Πιάτo Gibertini 60 cm
3x Feeder nvak 5 giga
3x MikroTik R52nM, miniPCI 802.11a/b/g/n dual chain, 200mW
1x Wistron neweb CM9 Atheros 802.11a/b/g
1x Interline Horizon omnidirectional antenna 2,4 GHz / 9 dBi
1x TP-Link TL-SG105, 5-port Metal Gigabit Switch
1x TP-LINK TD-W8968 4-PORT 300Mbps Wireless N ADSL2+Modem Router
Καλώδιο LMR-400
3x αντιρήδες με συρματόσχοινο 5mm
Ιστός τουμπο 2'', 4.0 m
Μεταλλικό κουτί : IP65 28x35x16

*Λειτουργικό :* Mikrotik v6.xx with BGP + routing filter.

*Υποστήριξη :* Ο κόμβος υποστηρίζεται από 1x τροφοδοτικό Power Supply 13.8 VDC - 5 A, with yuasa battery 12V-7Ah, για τυχόν διακοπές ηλ.ρεύματος, 1x Σταθεροποιητής τάσης 2000 VA με LCD, 1x Xpower Protect 1000series UPS 1500VA Line Interactive Tower Black


*Σελίδα Wind :* 
Internet : http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=21860
Wireless : http://wind.awmn./?page=nodes&node=21860



*Backbones
*
*UNIVERSAL ELECTRONICS (#10616)*
SSID: awmn-21860-10616
IEEE 802.11a
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=10616
Δήμος Άνω Λιοσίων -- 7,733km --
signal -64-65 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 10/01/2016

*dti (#1)*
SSID: awmn-21860-1
IEEE 802.11n
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=1
Δήμος Νέας Ιωνίας -- 0,365km --
signal -48-49 db, link 150 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 11/01/2016

*antonisst (#2036)*
SSID: awmn-21860-2036
IEEE 802.11n
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=2036
Δήμος Καματερού -- 5,609km --
signal -61-62 db, link 150 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 01/02/2016


*Access Point

*ssid : *awmn-ampatzis2_21860_AP
*Κανάλι επικοινωνίας 2442
Πληροφορίες : Για τους πελάτες client, λειτουργεί προσωρινά DHCP, και μόνιμα STATIC ip.
Οποιος client ενδιαφέρεται να συνδεθεί, πρέπει να στήλει pm να του δωθεί STATIC ip.
*


Η οπτική επαφή* του κόμβου ampatzis2 (#21860):

20151102_150048.jpg 20151102_150053.jpg 20151102_150059.jpg 20151102_150107.jpg 20151102_150117.jpg 20151102_150127.jpg 20151102_150133.jpg 20151102_150140.jpg 20151102_150154.jpg 20151102_150206.jpg 20151102_150213.jpg 20151102_150222.jpg 20151102_150235.jpg 20151102_150249.jpg


*Η κατασκευή του Router with* *Power Supply 13.8 VDC - 5 A :*


ampatzis2 (#21860) Gigabit Ethernet Surge Protector.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) router with DC Power Supply 12v-8A_4.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) Router_1.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) Router_2.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) Router_3.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) Router_4.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) Router_5.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) Router_6.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) Router_7.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) Router_8.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) Router_9.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) Router_10.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) Router_11.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) Router_12.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) Router_13.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) Router_14.JPG


*Ο ιστός :*

ampatzis2 (#21860) istos_1.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) istos_2.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) istos_3.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) istos_4.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) istos_5.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) istos_6.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) istos_7.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) istos_8.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) istos_9.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) istos_10.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) istos_11.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) istos_12.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) istos_13.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) istos_14.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) istos_15.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) istos_16.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) istos_17.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) istos_18.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) istos_19.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) istos_20.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) istos_21.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) istos_22.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) istos_23.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) istos_24.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) istos_25.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) istos_26.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) istos_27.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) istos_28.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) istos_29.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) istos_30.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) istos_31.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) istos_32.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) istos_33.JPG


Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά τους senius & sweet, οπου πέρα του στησίματος του κόμβου ampatzis (#21859) στην Ερέτρια, με βοήθησαν κι εδώ στην Νέα Ιωνία στον ampatzis2 (#21860) για την συνέχιση του AWMN δικτύου μας !!!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα. Σε καλωσορίζουμε Γιώργο !!!
Είναι το λιγότερο που θα μπορούσαμε να προσφέρουμε για την συνέχιση του AWMN δικτύου μας.
Συνεχίζουμε !!!

----------


## senius

Σήμερα ξεκινήσαμε νέο update για την καλυτέρευση του κόμβου ampatzis2 (#21860) στο επόμενο μέλλον:
Σε 20-30 μέρες περίπου θα έχουμε ολοκληρώσει την προσπάθεια και όχι μόνο, και μάλιστα το γιορτάζουμε από τώρα ....:

ampatzis-senius 5-1-2006_1.jpg ampatzis-senius 5-1-2006_2.jpg

Ευχαριστούμε τον Γιάννη NoisyJohn (#4462) για την ευγενική χορηγία του, σε πιάτα, φιντερ καλώδια και cm9, για το στήσιμο του κόμβου...

Ευχαριστούμε τον Δαμιανό dti για την υπομονή του, καθώς και τους άλλους 2 απέναντι φίλους μας που μας δέχθηκαν.

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους από την Ερέτρια και από τον σταθερό κόμβο ampatzis (#21859)

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Σήμερα παρέα με τον Γιώργο Αμπατζη, είχαμε ταρατσάδα στον ampatzis2 (#21860) Νέα Ιωνία.
Έγιναν ανακατατάξεις πιάτων και bb link, σπάσαμε κάποια λινκ οπού κι έγιναν μεταξύ άλλων, σε συνεννόηση με άλλους κομβούχους της περιοχής.

Ενεργά BB link στον κόμβο προς το παρόν με :

*UNIVERSAL ELECTRONICS (#10616)
dti (#1)
*
Περιμένουμε τον marius από την απέναντι μεριά να μας παντρέψει με τον Αντώνη.

Με τον Γιώργο Αμπατζη, περάσαμε άμορφα, θυμίζοντας τις αναμνήσεις του 24/7 κόμβου της Ερέτριας ampatzis (#21859) .

Παραθέτω photos απο την παρέα:

ampatzis2 (#21860) to glenti toy register_1_.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) to glenti toy register_2.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) to glenti toy register_3.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) to glenti toy register_4.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) to glenti toy register_5.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) to glenti toy register_6.JPG

Ενημερώθηκε το αρχικό post απο την κατασκευή του κόμβου.

Ένα πράγμα μου έκανε εντύπωση :

ampatzis2 (#21860) istos_6.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) istos_7.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) istos_8.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) istos_10.JPG ampatzis2 (#21860) istos_19.JPG

Συνεχίζουμε ....!!!




> C:\Users\senius>tracert 10.37.52.1
> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: router.ampatzis2.awmn [10.37.52.1]
> με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
> 2 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-senius.sv1hfq.awmn [10.2.173.118]
> 3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms rtr2.sv1hfq.awmn [10.17.127.252]
> 4 3 ms 5 ms 1 ms gw-sv1hfq.sweet3.awmn [10.29.76.237]
> 5 3 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-sweet3.universalelectronics.awmn [10.29.76.242]
> 6 76 ms 2 ms 3 ms router.ampatzis2.awmn [10.37.52.1]
> Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

----------


## ampatzis

Ολοκληρωθήκαν τα 3 bb link του κόμβου ampatzis2 (#21860) και εγιναν τα τελικά κεντραρίματα με αριστα αποτελέσματα.!!

Στην περιοχή της Νέας Ιωνίας σε συνεννόηση με τους dti (#1) & senius (#10636), έγιναν μοιράσματα κόμβων και ανακατατάξεις σε bb link για την καλυτέρευση των δρομολογήσεων βάση της οπτικής επαφής των συγκεκριμένων κόμβων, και ευχαριστούμε τον Δαμιανό για τις παραχωρήσεις του και όχι μόνο. !!

Μάλιστα μπορεί να μας έδωσε 2 λινκ που είχε με UNIVERSAL ELECTRONICS (#10616) και antonisst (#2036), όμως χάρη του senius , άμεσα σαν αντάλλαγμα του δώσαμε και 2 νέες διαδρομές απευθείας σε αυτόν με 2 νέα bb link του με Megathirios (#13133) και neuron (#11607).

Ο κόμβος ampatzis2 (#21860) σήμερα, είναι ως εξής :

*Backbones
*
*UNIVERSAL ELECTRONICS (#10616)*
SSID: awmn-21860-10616
IEEE 802.11a
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=10616
Δήμος Άνω Λιοσίων -- 7,733km --
signal -64-65 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 10/01/2016

*dti (#1)*
SSID: awmn-21860-1
IEEE 802.11a
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=1
Δήμος Νέας Ιωνίας -- 0,365km --
signal -48-49 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 11/01/2016

*antonisst (#2036)*
SSID: awmn-21860-2036
IEEE 802.11a
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=2036
Δήμος Καματερού -- 5,609km --
signal -61-62 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 01/02/2016


*Access Point

*ssid : *awmn-ampatzis2_21860_AP
*Κανάλι επικοινωνίας 2442
Πληροφορίες : Για τους πελάτες client, λειτουργεί προσωρινά DHCP, και μόνιμα STATIC ip.
Οποιος client ενδιαφέρεται να συνδεθεί, πρέπει να στήλει pm να του δωθεί STATIC ip.


Έγινε register στο nagios :




> Nagios data:
> 
> Hostname : ampatzis2
> ID : 21860
> Coordinates(x,y) : 1215,1022
> Router IP : 10.37.52.1
> Backbone links : 10616,1,2036
> Mail address : [email protected]$%^[email protected]
> 
> A mail with your data has been sent to Nagios team.


Παρακαλώ τους admin να μεταφέρουν το thread στους AX/BX ενεργούς κόμβους.

Ευχαριστώ όσους συνέβαλαν για αυτό και συγκεκριμένα τον Κώστα senius.
Να μαστε καλά.
Συνεχίζουμε....

----------


## ampatzis

Σήμερα στον κόμβο ampatzis2 (#21860) παρέα με τον senius, έγιναν αναβαθμίσεις και ανακατανομές.

Αναβαθμίστηκαν τα bb link dti (#1) και antonisst (#2036) σε IEEE 802.11n, με άριστα αποτελέσματα.
Το panel που εκπεμπε προς στο λινκ με dti (#1), αντικαταστάθηκε με Πιάτo Gibertini 60 cm και Feeder nvak.
Έγιναν κεντραρίσματα από την αρχή.

Ενημερώθηκε το αρχικό post.

Περάσαμε όμορφα !!!
Ευχαριστώ τον Κώστα .

Συνεχίζουμε !!

ampatzis2 (#21860) 12-10-2016_1.jpg ampatzis2 (#21860) 12-10-2016_2.jpg ampatzis2 (#21860) 12-10-2016_3.jpg ampatzis2 (#21860) 12-10-2016_4.jpg ampatzis2 (#21860) 12-10-2016_5.jpg ampatzis2 (#21860) 12-10-2016_6.jpg ampatzis2 (#21860) 12-10-2016_7.jpg ampatzis2 (#21860) 12-10-2016_8.jpg ampatzis2 (#21860) 12-10-2016_9.jpg ampatzis2 (#21860) 12-10-2016_10.jpg ampatzis2 (#21860) 12-10-2016_11.jpg ampatzis2 (#21860) 12-10-2016_12.jpg ampatzis2 (#21860) 12-10-2016_13.jpg ampatzis2 (#21860) 12-10-2016_14.jpg ampatzis2 (#21860) 12-10-2016_15.jpg

----------


## senius

Ευχαριστούμε τους ενεργούς συμμετάσχοντες στο AWMN δίκτυο μας. !!

Χωρίς σχόλια το κάτωθι :

awmn 2016 with sweet senius ampatzis and nasos765 .jpg

 :: 
Συνεχίζουμε ....

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.

Στον κόμβο ampatzis2 (#21860), δημιουργήθηκε και νέο bb link με τον aggel (#12752) .
Ευχαριστούμε και συνεχίζουμε !!!

----------

